# Firmware TV Atec 32L14D



## raul1963 (Oct 28, 2019)

Saludos a la comunidad. ¿Alguien posee algún enlace de descarga de firmware para televisores?
Necesito actualizar el software de mi televisor atec 32L14D.


----------



## Snowup (Abr 14, 2020)

esta es algo mas actual quizas les sirva


----------



## alefernandez051987 (Abr 16, 2020)

Actualize mi tv con ese firmware y se chivo. Hay manera de hacerle downgrade


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2020)

Primero se hace copia del que tiene !


----------



## Snowup (Abr 17, 2020)

Este es el UPGRADE TV32L14D fecha 2014


----------



## Dany01d (Abr 21, 2020)

Yo actualice el tv con esta versión y el televisor se ve mal la pantalla se ve con otros colores necesito la versión original del 32l14d


----------



## EDUARDO15 (May 16, 2020)

Dany01d dijo:


> Yo actualice el tv con esta versión y el televisor se ve mal la pantalla se ve con otros colores necesito la versión original del 32l14d


Yo actualice con esa version y se ven las cosas al reves y con otros colores


----------



## Snowup (May 16, 2020)

EDUARDO15 dijo:


> Yo actualice con esa version y se ven las cosas al reves y con otros colores


En modo de Servicio se corrige eso,en la opcion de panel


----------



## Romar (May 21, 2020)

Yo actualicé con esa versión y se me qued*ó* la pantalla negra*, *no veo nada*. ¿Có*mo puedo arreglarlo?


----------



## David8505 (May 31, 2020)

Aquí les mando mi experiencia con este tv Atec_32L14D
Primero que todo no instalen ningunos de los 2 firmware que anteriormente les dan a descargar, aquí en este link que les dejo aquí esta el correcto






						IDTV ATEC 32L14D-A | Empresa de Servicios Profesionales y Técnicos
					

Marca: ATEC Modelo: 32L14D-A Versión de Hardware : LM2SA V20 Versión de Software:ATEC _20190221A Gama: Alta Caracteristicas distintivas:           -  Entrada de Audio video           - Entrada de video compuesto           - Entrada HDMI(3)




					www.esac.co.cu
				



Una vez descargado éste formateamos una memoria flash en sistema FAT en nuestra computadora debe ser en sistema FAT no en FAT32, luego instalamos el firmware a nuestro televisor justo como lo dice en el pdf que está en el link que les dejé, después una vez instalado el firmware y reiniciado el tv les saldrá en otro color, deben con el control remoto y la tv encendida accionar el botón ENT y marcar el 1148, en los ajustes buscan Panel Setting lo abren y luego donde dice TI MODE y lo ponen en el número 2 y listo solucionado el problema espero les haya servido esto de ayuda saludos desde Cuba

Advertencia, deben estar seguros que el modelo de su TV es Atec-32L14D


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 1, 2020)

Aquí los dejo en el foro , por las dudas que al zipear-deszipear algo se modifique , y cómo el Foro no admite algunos formatos de archivo le he cambiado la extensión de *.bin* a *.txt* , sólo deben volver a renombrarlo :


----------



## Snowup (Jun 2, 2020)

De ah*í *mismo sali*ó* la actualizaci*ó*n que puse*.
E*l error al actualizar est*á* en que ese firmware no es para el modelo  Atec_32L14D como puedes ver en el enlace q*ue* dejaste*.
A*h*í *es para el modelo  Atec_32L14D-A q*ue *es una versi*ó*n m*á*s actual del anterior*.
T*rae modificaciones internas que hacen que esa actualizaci*ó*n no sea cien por ciento compatible con el Atec_32L14  , por lo q*ue* se debe actualizar con el firmware q*ue* le corresponde al Atec_32L14D

*P*ara evitar tales desajustes*, *como q*ue* se pueda quedar la pantalla oscura, se soluciona conociendo el men*ú *de memoria para poder ajustarlo al panel q*ue* tenga instalado, ya q*ue *as*í *oscura aún siguen trabajando los menús y se pueden variar los valores pero por razones obvias no resulta f*á*cil de hacer*.
S*i puedes compartir por ac*á* el firmware del 2016 para el "Atec_32L14D" se va a agradecer, ya q*ue* el q*ue *tengo y puse para ese modelo no era el m*á*s actual y Lacetel retir*ó* la actualizaci*ó*n para ese TV.

Ac*á* comparto algo de la info*rmación* q*ue *poseo sobre este TV*.
A*nte las dudas sobre la autenticidad del firmware*,* ver*á*n q*ue* es el mismo q*ue* lacetel provee para ese equipo*.
E*spero les sirva el manual de servicio q*ue* va incluido. Saludos*.*


----------



## Balsay1.1515 (Jun 28, 2020)

Hola necesito ayuda
Mi tv se me quedo en pantalla negra ,como soluciono eso? O como hago para pasarle el firewar correcto, me pueden escribir a:

*Como NO cumplo las políticas del Foro, me editaron el mensaje.*​

En espera de su ayuda
Gracias


----------



## Aliesney (Jul 7, 2020)

por favor necesito que me ayuden puse una actualización a mi tv y ahora se ve alrevés y tampoco reconoce los puertos HDMI este es el modelo de mi tv que puedo hacer
Marca: ATEC
Modelo: Atec_32L14D
Año: 2016


----------



## Bosch74 (Jul 10, 2020)

mi tv ATEC 32L14D se quedo en negro despues de actualizarlo, primero funciono bien luego se quedo en negro alguien me puede ayudar como solucionar esta AVERIA


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2020)

En negro y con audio ?


----------



## Bosch74 (Jul 10, 2020)

Si se me mantiene en negro y con audio


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2020)

Eso ya parece ser tema de leds ! Es un clásico !


----------



## Bosch74 (Jul 10, 2020)

Si pero en este caso existe llovinas y lo que no se ve la imagen del logo cuando se enciende


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2020)

Ah , ok , ahora pusiste el resto de la información !


----------



## yoandrys83 (Jul 24, 2020)

Romar dijo:


> Yo actualicé con esa versión y se me qued*ó* la pantalla negra*, *no veo nada*. ¿Có*mo puedo arreglarlo?





Balsay1.1515 dijo:


> Hola necesito ayuda
> Mi tv se me quedo en pantalla negra ,como soluciono eso? O como hago para pasarle el firewar correcto, me pueden escribir a:
> 
> *Como NO cumplo las políticas del Foro, me editaron el mensaje.*​
> ...



Buenos días, lograron resolver ésta situación. De ser así díganme como lo hicieron. Tengo uno con algo similar, pantalla negra, se escucha pero no se ve. Saludos


----------



## yphinojosa92 (Oct 29, 2020)

Snowup dijo:


> En modo de Servicio se corrige eso,en la opcion de panel


He usado esa version, es cierto que pone la pantalla al revés.

Intentando invertir la pantalla de un TV Atec 32L14D después de poner la actualización del firmware se le activó el modo refresco .. ahora no se ve nada como salgo de él , cómo lo resetéo , por favor una combinación de números o álgo..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2020)

Problema de colores (refresh) en TV LED (aging mode)
					

Ya pude resolver el problema, me contacte con la compañía y me mandaron un archivo que tuve que descomprimir y ponerlo en una memoria, conecte la memoria a la pantalla mientras estaba desconectada y solo conecte la pantalla y sin hacer nada se salio del modo AGING MODE  Este es el archivo...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## yphinojosa92 (Oct 30, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Problema de colores (refresh) en TV LED (aging mode)
> 
> 
> Ya pude resolver el problema, me contacte con la compañía y me mandaron un archivo que tuve que descomprimir y ponerlo en una memoria, conecte la memoria a la pantalla mientras estaba desconectada y solo conecte la pantalla y sin hacer nada se salio del modo AGING MODE  Este es el archivo...
> ...


no encuentro el archivo adjunto..  .. necesito quitarle esa cambiadera de colores al tv.. ese tv se comercializa principal mente en Cuba. pero las piesas me parece que son desde china..
.. 
alguien me de algún dato útil..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2020)

Modo Servicio Atec-Panda : Con el TV encendido, presione MENU en el TV y al mismo tiempo presione MUTE en el control remoto. Con las teclas 0 a 9 selecciona los diferentes menús de ajustes. Fuente: comunidadelectronicos.com


----------



## yphinojosa92 (Oct 30, 2020)

el que necesito  para desbloquear no es atec panda es  Atec 32L14D  un híbrido 32 pulgadas  .. me muestra los colores quiero recetearlo..!!  ayuda


----------



## Carlos vergara (Nov 8, 2020)

Snowup dijo:


> Este es el UPGRADE TV32L14D fecha 2014


Muy bueno con ese resolví gracias


----------



## djustizguillart90@gm (Dic 5, 2020)

Romar dijo:


> Yo actualicé con esa versión y se me qued*ó* la pantalla negra*, *no veo nada*. ¿Có*mo puedo arreglarlo?


Pudiste resolver ese problema?


----------



## SCORPIO75 (Dic 14, 2020)

Hola buenas tardes, tratando de actualizar un TV ATEC 32L14D se me puso la pantalla al revés, entré al modo de servicio y ahora enciende y se escucha el tono de inicio pero la pantalla está negra, cómo puedo arreglar ésto por favor ?


----------



## djustizguillart90@gm (Dic 14, 2020)

djustizguillart90@gm dijo:


> Pudiste resolver ese problema?


Si ya resolvi, quite la memoria EPROM y la reprogramar con el firmware original


----------



## rtcjw100 (Dic 16, 2020)

Cpmpartan la actualización original del 32l14d. No la del 2019. Esa da problemas aunque se corrijan algunos por el menú de servicio, otros siguen dando problemas con los usb y otras entradentradas.



djustizguillart90@gm dijo:


> Si ya resolvi, quite la memoria EPROM y la reprogramar con el firmware original


Podrías compartir el firmware original para la eprom??


----------



## DMC73 (Dic 21, 2020)

Hola alguien puede colaborar con Dump de la tarjeta universal de tv LM2SA o LM2SB ATEC  FHD 1092x 100 pro ejemplo ATEC 42LD14 pues mi pantalla es FHD y tengo firmware para HD 
Aqui les dejo link de firmware y DUMP para tarjetas universales 








						Universal Brands - Kazmi Elecom
					






					www.kazmielecom.com


----------



## OscarCR88 (Ene 5, 2021)

Hola

Estoy pensando en desarrollar un android app para controlar mi TV Atec. Alguien puede compartir los codigos IR que usa este modelo 32L14D?

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 6, 2021)

Me parece que con un celular con infrarrojo y una aplicación se leían !


----------



## Dairon1996 (Ene 8, 2021)

*¿ *Alguien tiene la actualización de software para *A*tec 32l14d del 2016, p*or*q*ue *puse una y es del 2014 y no me coge los canales, o si alguien sabe como se soluciona ese problema *? P*or favor es urgente



djustizguillart90@gm dijo:


> Si ya resolvi, quite la memoria EPROM y la reprogramar con el firmware original



*¿ *Me puedes dejar los pasos para quitar la memoria eprom y reprogramar con el software original *? *


----------



## Hisoka1393 (Ene 21, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Problema de colores (refresh) en TV LED (aging mode)
> 
> 
> Ya pude resolver el problema, me contacte con la compañía y me mandaron un archivo que tuve que descomprimir y ponerlo en una memoria, conecte la memoria a la pantalla mientras estaba desconectada y solo conecte la pantalla y sin hacer nada se salio del modo AGING MODE  Este es el archivo...
> ...


Hola*, *tengo un problema con el tv*, *se me* qu*ed*ó* la pantalla negra*. ¿Có*mo puedo arreglar eso*? S*aludos*.*




David8505 dijo:


> Aquí les mando mi experiencia con este tv Atec_32L14D
> Primero que todo no instalen ningunos de los 2 firmware que anteriormente les dan a descargar, aquí en este link que les dejo aquí esta el correcto
> 
> 
> ...


*H*i*c*e as*í* mismo*, * luego puse una memoria*, *se *qu*ed*ó* en negro*, * a*h*ora no puedo *h*a*c*er nada*. ¿ Có*mo puedo arreglar el problema*, * ni se ve ni se escucha*.* Saludos*,* cuanto antes mejor*.*


----------



## marioperez (Feb 23, 2021)

Snowup dijo:


> De ah*í *mismo sali*ó* la actualizaci*ó*n que puse*.
> E*l error al actualizar est*á* en que ese firmware no es para el modelo  Atec_32L14D como puedes ver en el enlace q*ue* dejaste*.
> A*h*í *es para el modelo  Atec_32L14D-A q*ue *es una versi*ó*n m*á*s actual del anterior*.
> T*rae modificaciones internas que hacen que esa actualizaci*ó*n no sea cien por ciento compatible con el Atec_32L14  , por lo q*ue* se debe actualizar con el firmware q*ue* le corresponde al Atec_32L14D
> ...



*A* mi me sucedió igual... con el del *A*tec 32l14d-A corriges la señal en el panel setting pero el menu de seleccionar las entradas NO funciona correctamente porque evidentemente esa actualización no es para el modelo 32L14D... si alguien tiene el firmware del 2015 o del 2016 se lo agradecería,


----------



## armasjimenez71@gmail (Mar 1, 2021)

Snowup dijo:


> Este es el UPGRADE TV32L14D fecha 2014


Este no me funciona la tele la compré en 2017 en Cuba


----------



## izeronap98 (Mar 13, 2021)

Snowup dijo:


> En modo de Servicio se corrige eso,en la opcion de panel


Pero *¿*q*ué* hay q*ue* hacer*?*


----------



## Cruixxe (Abr 1, 2021)

Buenas tardes, después de tanto investigar, encontré el firmware que todos buscábamos, aquí se los subo para que puedan resolver como yo nuestro problema, saludos y gracias a todos por la ayuda.

LM2SA_CUBA_ATEC_20160304A
ATEC_32L14D_iDTV

PD: cuando actualiza sale la pantalla virada, saben como se arregla, oprimir el botón de ENT, despues el codigo 1148, van a la ultima fila y dan donde dice Panel Setting, luego TI MODE y lo suben a 3 para que se vea bien el TV, luego vamos atras a Special SET, Mirror ENABLE y lo apagamos, LISTO nuestro TV queda funcional y con la calidad de señal arreglada, saludos y suerte...

Vamos a ver ahora, creo que si, al fin solución del caso, ojala les resuelva saludos.


----------



## Oseluay oseluay (Abr 15, 2021)

Snowup dijo:


> esta es algo mas actual quizas les sirva


No gracias pero no sirve y el otro que está a continuación me lo puso peor se ve igual pero con la gente bocabajo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2021)

Eso se arregla desde el service menú o cambiando la polaridad de una pata de la T-Con , a buscarlo por Google o Youtube.


----------



## Giseld (May 23, 2021)

Saludos. Actualicé el software de mi TV Atec modelo 32L14D del sitio www.esac.co.cu/es/productos/idtv-atec-32l14d, pero tiene problemas. Necesito el software original, como lo puedo obtener. Existe alguna forma de regresar a él. Ya he probado las soluciones de este post pero no me sirven porque al parecer son versiones anteriores a la firmware que puse y entonces no las reconoce. No se como realizar un downgrade en este tv. Realmente no encuentro la forma de solucionar este problema. Por favor si alguien tiene una idea que me ayude.


----------



## Andybrtn (May 29, 2021)

Ninguno de estos firmwares funciona correctamente. El firmware original es del 2015, y en lacetel la página del TV no está ni el original ni ninguna update.


----------



## Giseld (May 29, 2021)

Si asi mismo es. He hecho una búsqueda y no encuentro cómo resolverlo. En ninguna página web aparece la firmware.


----------



## Andybrtn (May 30, 2021)

Giseld dijo:


> Si asi mismo es. He hecho una búsqueda y no encuentro cómo resolverlo. En ninguna página web aparece la firmware.


Según me dijeron hay que llevarlo a un taller. La versión del 2014 no coge ningún canal, la versión del 2016 se queda la pantalla en negro, y la del 2019 que no es para este TV no coge ni USB ni HDMI. No intenten actualizar nada, a ver si al menos yo encuentro o alguien lo pone acá. ¡Qué Trabajo!


----------



## YuriMarrero (Jun 25, 2021)

Snowup dijo:


> De ah*í *mismo sali*ó* la actualizaci*ó*n que puse*.
> E*l error al actualizar est*á* en que ese firmware no es para el modelo  Atec_32L14D como puedes ver en el enlace q*ue* dejaste*.
> A*h*í *es para el modelo  Atec_32L14D-A q*ue *es una versi*ó*n m*á*s actual del anterior*.
> T*rae modificaciones internas que hacen que esa actualizaci*ó*n no sea cien por ciento compatible con el Atec_32L14  , por lo q*ue* se debe actualizar con el firmware q*ue* le corresponde al Atec_32L14D
> ...


?Este esta probado ya ?


----------



## Giseld (Jun 26, 2021)

YuriMarrero dijo:


> ?Este esta probado ya ?


Buenos días. Todo lo que usted dice me pasa exactamente a mí. Si usted pudiera poner el firmware que tiene aunque no sea tan actualizado se lo agradecería para ver si logro solucionar el problema. No importa que sea antiguo pero necesito uno que sea original de este tv para que sea compatible.


----------



## YuriMarrero (Jul 12, 2021)

raul1963 dijo:


> Saludos a la comunidad. ¿Alguien posee algún enlace de descarga de firmware para televisores?
> Necesito actualizar el software de mi televisor atec 32L14D.


Este es el software original se lo tienes que poner con un técnico directo a la pastilla


Aliesney dijo:


> por favor necesito que me ayuden puse una actualización a mi tv y ahora se ve alrevés y tampoco reconoce los puertos HDMI este es el modelo de mi tv que puedo hacer
> Marca: ATEC
> Modelo: Atec_32L14D
> Año: 2016


A mi me pasó lo mismo ponle este software es el original tienes que ponerlo directamente a la pastilla por usb no actualiza .


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Jul 13, 2021)

Te refieres a cargarlo por EEPROM?


----------



## YuriMarrero (Jul 18, 2021)

raul1963 dijo:


> Saludos a la comunidad. ¿Alguien posee algún enlace de descarga de firmware para televisores?
> Necesito actualizar el software de
> 
> 
> ...


Este es el original la  actualización es directo al circuito no por usb


----------



## Giseld (Jul 19, 2021)

Saludos. Como puedo ponerlo directo al circuito?. Me pueden explicar?


----------



## DARIEL (Sep 17, 2021)

TV Atec modelo 32l14d , prende el led rojo y no pasa al verde , ya lo reparé en una vez, era falso contacto en el interruptor,  que pudiera ser?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 18, 2021)

Un falso contacto pudo haber recalentado al interruptor y quemado internamente sus contactos.


----------



## josem2323 (Oct 6, 2021)

Saludos*,* tengo un tv *A*tec 32 que no se conecta a una laptop hp i5 por HDMI. *Q*ue cre*e*n que pueda ser?¿


----------



## cubven398278 (Oct 25, 2021)

yoandrys83 dijo:


> Buenos días, lograron resolver ésta situación. De ser así díganme como lo hicieron. Tengo uno con algo similar, pantalla negra, se escucha pero no se ve. Saludos


Te bajas el archivo que está en el comentario de este enlace aquí mismo en este foro Firmware TV Atec 32L14D, lo descomprimes y copias el merge.bin en la raiz de una memoria USB.

El problema ahora radica en que como está la pantalla en negro pues no puedes visualizar el MENU, para eso me por la captura de un PDF 


Proceso es el siguiente:

Encender el TV (esperas 10 segundos despues que termina el sonido de encendido)
En el mando (todo a partir de ahora es con el mando), presionar MENU
Presionar 4 veces el boton ► (cambiar canal +) para que se desplace hasta Ajustes
Presionar 1 vez el boton ▲ para que se desplace hacia la opción actualizar software
Presionar boton OK
Presionar el boton  ◄ (cambiar canal -) para que seleccione la opcion SI


Ahora empieza a actualizar en menos de 1 minuto se reinicia el TV y muestra el querido logo ATEC. Es en este momento donde puedes destapar la botella y gritar al mundo que eres todo un crack.

*Como NO cumplo las políticas del Foro, me editaron el mensaje.*​

Nota: Como buen crack repetí los pasos de poner la actualización que desconfigura todo y pone la pantalla en negro y volví a repetir estos pasos para validar el proceso.


----------



## Santana210 (Feb 3, 2022)

Tengo Tv Atec 32L14D , le in*S*ta*LE* la actualización de software del 2019 y reconfigurando los colores metí el dedo mal , pantalla negra , se escucha pero no me deja hacer nada más.
*A*lguna recomendación de como sacarlo de ese modo*.
S*aludos. Y gracias de antemano.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 4, 2022)

Seguramente cambiaste los parámetros de configuración del display y eso hará que no muestre imagen.
Necesitas de un equipo especial que responde a varias configuraciones LVDS.
El más conveniente es el TKDMR - TV160

Otra forma sería reprogramar la EMMC, pero es más complicado porque se requiere el volcado.
Y otra más sencilla, si los datos de configuración del panel LCD se encuentran en una SPI Flash, se puede probar con otros, siempre y cuando correspondan al modelo de tarjeta y panel.
Y si no, al menos podrías lograr una imagen invertida o con otro formato (VESA/JEIDA)
Eso se ajusta sin problema.


----------



## Andybrtn (Feb 20, 2022)

Demasiado grande el TV para un portátil o PC de escritorio sin tarjeta de video. Pruebe en un PC/portátil con gráfica dedicada.


josem2323 dijo:


> Saludos*,* tengo un tv *A*tec 32 que no se conecta a una laptop hp i5 por HDMI. *Q*ue cre*e*n que pueda ser?¿


----------



## Jean Carlos (May 7, 2022)

Saludos, tengo un ATEC de 32 Pulgadas 32L14D el cual tengo toda la configuración de color y brillo al máximo pero aun así se ve oscuro, leí mas arriba que se puede entrar a unos ajustes mas técnicos en el tv pero no se como. Alguien que me ayude con eso. Gracias de antemano


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2022)

Por casualidad a ese Tv le han reparado el backlight ?


----------



## Jean Carlos (May 7, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Por casualidad a ese Tv le han reparado el backlight ?


Si los ajustes de luz de fondo no cambian nada, me parece que se lo habian configurado fijo o algo de eso


Jean Carlos dijo:


> Si los ajustes de luz de fondo no cambian nada, me parece que se lo habian configurado fijo o algo de eso


Ya entre al Service mode y no se cual setting podria funcionar para eso, como unico le logre dar un poco de brillo fue subiendole los colores al 100


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2022)

Cuando se repara Backlight (iluminación trasera con leds) , es muy común que le bajen el brillo para prolongar su vida útil y asegurar que no se vuelvan a quemar rápidamente, modificando electrónicamente el circuito , y con eso evitan que le toqueteen el brillo por menú o por Service Mode (los mas atrevidos) , sin saber sus consecuencias. Mas aún en Cuba dónde suelen usar (inapropiadamente) hasta los leds de los focos de luz como repuesto para ello.

Cómo no das información si lo repararon , si es nuevo , si lo compraste usado . . .  seguimos especulando y adivinando . . .

Suerte.


----------



## Jean Carlos (May 7, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cuando se repara Backlight (iluminación trasera con leds) , es muy común que le bajen el brillo para prolongar su vida útil y asegurar que no se vuelvan a quemar rápidamente, modificando electrónicamente el circuito , y con eso evitan que le toqueteen el brillo por menú o por Service Mode (los mas atrevidos) , sin saber sus consecuencias. Mas aún en Cuba dónde suelen usar (inapropiadamente) hasta los leds de los focos de luz como repuesto para ello.
> 
> Cómo no das información si lo repararon , si es nuevo , si lo compraste usado . . .  seguimos especulando y adivinando . . .
> 
> Suerte.



Si fue reparado, porque se apagaba la pantalla a los 15 min de encendido y el técnico le reparó los leds pero le bajó mucho la intensidad de luz y quiero saber si se le puede subir desde el service mode sin sufrir riesgos ? 
Aclaro que el brillo, contraste y los 3 colores están al 100% en la configuración, en los 2 primeros no se le nota cambio cuando se disminuyen o aumentan los niveles. Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2022)

Jean Carlos dijo:


> quiero saber si se le puede subir desde el service mode sin sufrir riesgos ?


 
Si , el rie*sgo es que se vuelvan a quemar los leds en 5 minutos*. Que es lo que el service quiere evitar y le reclames garantía.

En otros países* se cambian las tiras de leds completas por nuevas y originales y asunto resuelto* , ustedes no disponen de ellas y entonces las reparaciones son por remiendo , y dado que a propósito los leds vienen exigidos de mas , de fábrica y por diseño con la función que la tv no sirva mas y compres nueva (obsolescencia programada , tira y compra nuevo).

Podrías pedirle al service que suba el brillo , *pero deberías comprometerte a ningún reclamo* 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Jean Carlos (May 7, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , el rie*sgo es que se vuelvan a quemar los leds en 5 minutos*. Que es lo que el service quiere evitar y le reclames garantía.
> 
> En otros países* se cambian las tiras de leds completas por nuevas y originales y asunto resuelto* , ustedes no disponen de ellas y entonces las reparaciones son por remiendo , y dado que a propósito los leds vienen exigidos de mas , de fábrica y por diseño con la función que la tv no sirva mas y compres nueva (obsolescencia programada , tira y compra nuevo).
> 
> Podrías pedirle al service que suba el brillo , *pero deberías comprometerte a ningún reclamo* 🤷‍♂️



Ok, gracias por la ayuda, voy a dejarlo tal como está, entonces 🖒


----------



## Eduar4 (May 10, 2022)

Buenas*,* como puedo activar la señal por cable *?*


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2022)

Eduar4 dijo:


> Buenas*,* como puedo activar la señal por cable *?*



No tiene un selector de INPUT ?


----------



## Eduar4 (May 10, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No tiene un selector de INPUT ?



Si, pero no sale la opción de cable, me dijeron que tengo que desbloquear la opción con un código o algo parecido.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (May 11, 2022)

Eduar4 dijo:


> Si, pero no sale la opción de cable, me dijeron que tengo que desbloquear la opción con un código o algo parecido.


Marca, modelo, serie, fotografías físicas que se vean bien de la placa mainboard. Asi no podremos ayudarte


----------



## Eduar4 (May 12, 2022)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Marca, modelo, serie, fotografías físicas que se vean bien de la placa mainboard. Asi no podremos ayudar


Marca   modelo.        Serie
Atec.     32l14d.   1509tvd02290


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 12, 2022)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Marca, modelo, serie, *fotografías físicas que se vean bien de la placa mainboard. *Asi no podremos ayudarte


Necesita el modelo, código y nomenclaturas de micro, memorias, etc.. para saber que tipo de software y programación utiliza.
De ahí que te pida fotos de la placa main (placa principal), tendrás que abrir el televisor y hacerle fotos a las placas.


----------



## Eduar4 (May 12, 2022)

Eduar4 dijo:


> Marca   modelo.        Serie
> Atec.     32l14d.   1509tvd02290


El problema es que no me sale esta opción la de bloquear ,esa foto la coji del foro para ponerla de ejemplo lo que quiero saber si esa opción hay que desbloquearla con algún código o algo


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (May 12, 2022)

Eduar4 dijo:


> Marca   modelo.        Serie
> Atec.     32l14d.   1509tvd02290




Aqui lo tienes, deberías de leer el procedimiento en PDF y de ser posible hacer un dump de la eeprom por seguridad.

Marca: ATEC
Modelo: 32L14D-A
Versión de Hardware : LM2SA V20
Versión de Software:ATEC _20190221A
Gama: Alta

Caracteristicas distintivas:
          -  Entrada de Audio video
          - Entrada de video compuesto
          - Entrada HDMI(3)
          - Salida USB  (2.0),  PVR  y reproducción SD/HD: MPG,
             AVI, MP4, MKV, VOB, MP3 Y JPG

Estado : Correcto.
Adjuntos: Manual de procedimiento en PDF y Archivo BIN

Una vez descargado este formateamos una memoria PenDrive USB en sistema FAT, en nuestra computadora debe ser en sistema FAT no en FAT32, luego ponemos el PenDrive USB en el televisor instalamos el firmware a nuestro televisor justo como lo dice en el pdf adjunto que les he subido.

Después de haberse instalado el firmware y reiniciado el tv les saldrá en otro color, deben con el control remoto y la tv encendida accionar el botón ENT y marcar el 1148.

En los ajustes buscan Panel Settings lo abren y luego donde dice TI MODE, lo ponen en el número 2 y listo solucionado el problema espero les haya servido esto de ayuda.

Deben estar seguros que el modelo de su TV es Atec-32L14D


----------



## Eduar4 (May 12, 2022)

*Y* en caso de que cuando in*s*tale el firmware y se ponga la pantalla en negro que, debo hacer para solucionarlo *?*


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (May 13, 2022)

Eduar4 dijo:


> *Y* en caso de que cuando in*s*tale el firmware y se ponga la pantalla en negro que, debo hacer para solucionarlo *?*


Tienes la copia de seguridad que te indiqué hicieras? 
Puedes volver a hacer el procedimiento e intentar de nuevo


----------



## ernestraul (Jul 20, 2022)

Saludos, alguien ya tiene para compartir o (descargar) la actualizacion del ATEC_32L14D (no del ATEC_32L14D-A) con version LM2SA_CUBA_ATEC_20150225A propia del 2015 o 2016 probada y estable este ATEC se actualizo con esa version 2019 y dejo de pinchar el USB y los HDMI o si hay alguna forma de revertirlo. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## jesussd11 (Dic 3, 2022)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Aqui lo tienes, deberías de leer el procedimiento en PDF y de ser posible hacer un dump de la eeprom por seguridad.
> 
> Marca: ATEC
> Modelo: 32L14D-A
> ...





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Por casualidad a ese Tv le han reparado el backlight ?


Buenas noches..Necesito por favor alguien que me explique como bajar la iluminación del backlight del Atec 32L14D por el modo de servicio, los pasos a seguir según el menú que ahí sale.. Muchas gracias de antemano y bendiciones


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 4, 2022)

No recuerdo bien, pero me parece que en los TV ATEC se entra al modo de servicio con la secuencia: Input + 1148 o Menú + 1148
Busca el apartado donde diga Backlight, su valor seguramente debe estar en 100, así que lo puedes bajar a 80
No te recomiendo bajarlo mucho porque el TV se verá muy oscuro.


----------

